# JBL GTi T-595 3-Way 6" x 9" - These really that good??



## redcalimp5 (Sep 10, 2007)

JBL GTi T-595 3-Way 6" x 9" Car Speaker - eBay (item 280573569335 end time Oct-15-10 08:58:03 PDT)

Are these really that decent for a 6X9? This set is used and looks like it'll end at just under $200 or so, and the same guy is selling a Brand New set that's just over $200 at the moment.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

from JBL >> JBL T696


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Oliver said:


> from JBL >> JBL T696



those look nice I guess..are they out yet? 


I had a few pairs of them over the years...never had a decent system to run them but I remember a couple rich kids that had them and I could hear them all the way down the street ...before there was such a thing as a car sub


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

cajunner said:


> My personal experience is that the original T545's are the loudest sounding production speakers for the car that I have ever heard, just going off of memory and not including horns of any kind.


Confirmed. I remember them being ear splitting loud and clear but very little mid bass. They were loud like a PA speaker. But that could be influenced by the installation. It just seems odd that several different people had nearly the same sound from them. Imagine putting about 150 watts into each of them and crossing them over with a 150hz high pass filter. That's what it sounded like to me IMHO.


----------

